# Drill Doctor



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have one and like it.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I am a "tool & die" maker. I bought ther best, a few years ago, because of failing eyesight and unsteady hands.
Could never get the Chuck to clamp the drill bit straight. If you can check one out before buying, just clamp the bit and see if it can be moved back and forth (off centered). They may have corrected this "micky mouse chuck" by now.
I took mine back and just buy new smaller bits when needed. You can buy a lot of quality bits for the price!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

it,
Gary Katz bought one years ago so I had to order one but I never got around to actually using it.

HF has come out with a couple of Bit sharpeners that work on a different principle. The first one is Electric and has a turret that holds bits from just a hair larger than 1/8" to just a hair larger than 3/8" for $30

http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-drill-bit-sharpener-90287.html

The second sharpener is more for field use and is powered by the users drill. It sharpens drills from just a hair over 1/16" up to 1/2". Pretty cool at $5

http://www.harborfreight.com/drill-bit-sharpener-98061.html
.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a retired machinist/mold repairman and my kids gave me :thumbup: a "Drill Doctor" for Christmas some years ago. I actually like it. I have not had a problem with the chuck holding the drill bits straight, but am not over excited about the way the unit locates the drill bit cutting edge to sharpen it. I do look closely, through bi-focals, to assure the cutting edge is lined up properly. I had to learn how to sharpen drill bits, small or large, by hand years ago and I really appreciate this tool at home. I'd rate it an 8 out of a possible 10. David


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I just grind 'em razor sharp by hand... Most of my bits are larger than 1/2".... and spade bits too.

DM


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

I got one as a gift a while back, and for years I never touched it. However, one day when I got frustrated with a dull bit and didn't have a backup, I used the thing. Loved it!

Now, whenever I have a project requiring a bit of drilling, I usually pull out the Drill Doctor and sharpen the bit(s) before getting started! It's great to have sharp bits, and I have had no problems using the unit. (So far, I still don't need reading glasses).

That all said: I probably wouldn't buy one for myself, since I'm too cheap! As Giles said, you can buy plenty of bits for the price. But you might consider adding it to the wish list, next time someone asks... :whistling2:


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Decided to spend the money on this instead.

http://www.cpotools.com/factory-rec...ult,pd.html?start=2&cgid=bosch-rotary-hammers

I think the Drill Doctor is something I wouldn't buy for myself, but if someone were to buy me one...


----------

